# Martha Stewart woodworking



## Mizer

I know that most of you are probably huge Martha fans like I am and saw this when it aired but I missed because I have to work. I recieved this link from a fine woodworking email that MS had a woodworking series. I watched the first one with Nick building a canoe paddle and found it interesting, you can check it out here. http://www.marthastewart.com/show/the-martha-stewart-show/the-woodworking-show


----------



## TysonWD

I've never really been a huge fan of Martha Stewart, but those three videos were pretty neat. :thumbsup:


Tyson


----------



## Mizer

TysonWD said:


> I've never really been a huge fan of Martha Stewart, but those three videos were pretty neat. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Tyson


Me either, I have never watched more than five minutes of her show before watching that video.
Now Rachel Ray on the other hand, wow, she can really set out a mean place setting.


----------



## H. A. S.

I was rather shocked when I saw it, didn't know her brother was inspired by Maloof. Maloof was a genius, even though he was self-taught. See, you don't have to take classes for woodworking.


----------



## BWSmith

Martha is the embodyment of "trendy".....as such,its a safe bet,for us atleast....to pretty much do the opposite of whatever she's purveying.BW


----------



## cabinetman

Pretty neat video even though Martha was in it. I had to laugh when she asked "Do you have a canoe for each paddle?"












 









.


----------



## jharris

Mizer said:


> Me either, I have never watched more than five minutes of her show before watching that video.
> Now Rachel Ray on the other hand, wow, she can really set out a mean place setting.


Rachel Ray cooks????? I've been watching her shows and I never noticed! I must have been pre-occupied.

Martha who?

Jeff


----------



## cabinetman

jharris said:


> Martha who?
> 
> Jeff



Martha...the ex con.












 









.


----------



## Brink

cabinetman said:


> Martha...the ex con.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ex con? You should see the "prison" she was in.


----------



## cabinetman

Brink said:


> Ex con? You should see the "prison" she was in.



I did...way too nice. Shoulda stuck her in Pelican Bay with Bubba as a cellmate. I wonder what Itchy would say about that?












 









.


----------



## Kenbo

OH OH!  CM just pushed the Itchy button but there seems to be a delay. C'mon Gary, where are ya? 


Thanks for the videos. As far as Martha goes, I think she has about as much talent as Bob Vila...........did I say that out loud? :laughing:


----------



## BWSmith

Well will give her credit for one thing..........her name is now synonymous with a cpl things here at the shop.First is the trendy thing........."that is so Martha,can't believe you're even suggesting" and another.....when one of us(I've done it)goes to umpteenth length to cvr something up,that would have made WAY more sense to fess up and take the lumps."you stupid Martha"BW


----------



## garryswf

Just can't bring myself to watch the video if she is in it, as Ken said where are you Itchy.


----------



## Juan

If you have ever watched Martha Stewart work, then you know her designs are more about the qualitative than the quantitative.
It seems I will have to try and find the segment online.


----------



## Mizer

Juan said:


> It seems I will have to try and find the segment online.


Just click on the link in the first post of this thread.


----------



## jfwernicke

I wonder if Martha made these before jail. The rasps might have helped her escape. It was hard to watch with her in it. Something you do only once.


----------



## mrbentontoyou

i missed this too but if you click on the link and scroll down to "audience member projects" or something similar you'll find a nice pic of one of my bar stools made from 100+ year old heart pine. One of my partners brought it to the taping of the show. i wasn't there but a few people i know were and they said MS was very pleasant in person.


----------



## FiveOneSix

*haters...*

why some of you hating on martha? i have no boggle with her. she's clearly not a woodworker but when it comes to crafts and cooking i think she knows her poo!
imma go watch it again! :yes:


----------



## hancockj

I had a very unpleasant experience with Martha once. I was a manager for a telecom company that she had an acct with. It was a yearly announcement situation. She said some very unprofesional things to one of my employees and she made the poor woman cry. My employee did nothing wrong per se. Just not to Marthas likings. It was on a "practice run" of the service my company did for her. I did get a phone call a short time after from one of her employees to kind of appoligize for what had happened.


----------



## FiveOneSix

*i hear ya...*

i met billy joel and he was a huge turd but people still love him...what can ya do i guess :boat:


----------



## Adillo303

I haven't watched the vid yet. No time at the moment. 

So far as her "crime". If someone called Amy one of us and told us that we weld loose several million in the morning. We would do the same thing. So far as lying about it. She had to try. Jail is not desirable either.

I am not a fan of her's, nor do I dislike her. She is certainly not a Madoff.


----------



## hancockj

FiveOneSix said:


> i met billy joel and he was a huge turd but people still love him...what can ya do i guess :boat:


 
Good point Jason. Something I dont think of sometimes. Just initial thoughts are of that employee of mine when I hear anything about Martha Stewart.


----------



## rrbrown

jharris said:


> Rachel Ray cooks????? I've been watching her shows and I never noticed! I must have been pre-occupied.
> 
> Martha who?
> 
> Jeff


+1 on that.

Still no Itchy.


----------



## rrbrown

Kenbo said:


> Thanks for the videos. As far as Martha goes, I think she has about as much talent as Bob Vila...........did I say that out loud? :laughing:


Yeah I think you did. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## FiveOneSix

*musicians are good people...mostly...*



hancockj said:


> Good point Jason. Something I dont think of sometimes. Just initial thoughts are of that employee of mine when I hear anything about Martha Stewart.


i hear ya. i have gotten to play with a bunch of bands i loved before playing with them. hard to listen to them when you know they were jerkfacebuttpirates when your band got to play with them. most musicians are cool people but the ones that are jerks are just SOOO self centered and full of themselves which makes them analwells! :yes:


----------

